# Question about bone preservation?



## Tessa (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am an aspiring taxidermist, with very little experience, and bone preservation is something I have absolutely no experience in, and I figured this might be the place to find out about it.

My little brother has a turkey bone, fresh off the dinner table, that he would like to use for an upcoming event. I was wondering how one would go about cleaning it, so that it wouldn't be greasy or attract bugs or anything like that. It's about 10in long and maybe 3/4in in diameter. It doesn't need to be "preserved" per se, as he only needs it for one night, just clean. Is there a quick way to do it? I found some websites that said you only need to boil it, and then finish it off with a lacquer, but others had very elaborate instructions. I am somewhat at a loss. If anyone could lend some ideas or wisdom, I would be very grateful.
Thanks for your time!


----------

